# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  تشخیص چهره با C#‎‎

## farhaneh

سلام. 
من باید الگوریتم تشخیص چهره PCA رو با زبان C#‎ پیاده سازی کنم. البته این کار رو با متلب و روی پایگاه داده ORL انجام دادم. دوستانی که تو این زمینه کار کردن ممکنه راهنمایی کنید و یه مقدار در مورد درمورد پایگاه داده کار توضیح بدین( قراره با SQL کار کنم) یا اگه فایلی تو این زمینه دارید ممنون میشم آپلود کنید. یه راهنمایی برای شروع برام کافیه.
مرسی.

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

pca تو matlab يه تابع است ولي تو C#‎‎‎‎ بايستي خودتون كوواريانس رو پياده سازي نمايد . واسه چي ميخاد sql 
كار كنيد نيازي نيست .داده هاتونو در صورت نياز تو يه stream دخيره كنيد.
برای اطلاعات بیشتر به اینجا مراجعه کنید.

----------

